# Brandungsangeln in der Türkei Mai 2007



## EsoxKiller (29. Dezember 2006)

Petri,

ich wollte mal von euch wissen ob jemand in der Türkei schon mal Brandungsangeln war?!

Ich Fliege jedes Jahr dort runter und sehe die Einheimischen immer nur meist im Hafenbecken mit Schnur und 15 Haken an einer Rolle Angeln.

So ein Angeln habe ich auch schon gemacht,aber Fun macht es nicht und wenn was Gebissen hat, dann nur recht kleine Fische die aber schmecken.

Wer von euch kann mir nähere Infos geben oder hat dies schon gemacht?


Sportlicher gruß
EsoxKiller


----------



## fraju (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Türkei Mai 2007*

Hatte letztes Jahr im Dezember in Side genug Zeit, um mit den Einheimischen, u.a. auch einem Berufsfischer ins Gespräch zu kommen. In der Wintersaison angeln viele am Ufer bzw. auf natürlichen Vorsprüngen mit einem großen Stück Weißbrot, in das so um die 10 mittlere Haken befestigt werden. Einer der Fischer im Hafen erklärte mir das Ganze: Durch das Weißbrot werden kleine Fische angelockt, und halten sich als kleiner Schwarm direkt bei dem Brot auf, welches langsam ausflockt. Sofern eine größerer Räuber in der Nähe ist, erwischt er (mit etwas Glück für den Angler) einige der Haken ...
Außerdem gibts in der kalten Jahreszeit auch direkt in Küstennähe recht stattliche Fische. Wir hatte auch mal (leider nur ganz kurz) ca. 100m vor der Küste mit einem Grundsystem geschleppt (ca. 3-4m Vorfach, davor Rollblei mindestens 400g, Köder Oktopus im Stück, auf sehr großem Haken, alles an extrem dicker Monofil und direkt mit der Hand...) und es gab sogar einen stattlichen Fisch. 
Bisher hatte ich nämlich dort gar kein Glück! Und die Touri Angeltouren kann man sich getrost schenken, da fängt man nur lustige Köderfische...
Ibrahim (der Fischer) hatte eine Woche  zuvor mit der gleichen Technik erst einen großen Tunfisch von über 150 Pfund gefangen (was man auch den Narben von der Schnur an seiner Hand ansehen konnte - "da hatte ich mal kurz nicht richtig aufgepasst") Es gibt also durchaus große Fische, auch in der Türkei.

Petri


----------



## Goettinger (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Türkei Mai 2007*

mache im somme auch eine woche urlaub in der türkei in colakli bei side..was kostet denn sone vernünftige tour?


----------



## maesox (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Türkei Mai 2007*

Moin,

fing in der Türkei direkt vom Strand stattliche Wolfsbarsche,die an der 40gr Rute einen riesen Arlarm machten!!!

Das war bei Kemer im Sommer.


TL Matze


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Türkei Mai 2007*

Moin Leute!

Ich fahr im Juni für drei Wochen in die Türkische Ägäis
ca 100KM nördlich von Izmir. 

Bin fast jedes Jahr dort. Dieses leichte Handangeln auf Meerbrassen ist echt witzig und die Fische sind super lecker.

Aber auch Blinkern vom driftenden Boot auf Hornies und einen Fischart die sehr an Zander erinnert macht echt Spaß.
Wenn man sehr leichte Blinker hat kann man auch gut Schleppen.


----------



## can (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Türkei Mai 2007*

Hallo, kommt drauf an wo du brandungsangeln möchtest. Ab alanya bis kemer wird dir kaum was vernünftiges an den Haken gehen. Versuche es mitner Bootsausfahr. Wenn du mir genaueres über deinen Aufenthaltsorts ginst kann ich dir väelleicht behilflich sein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (2. April 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Türkei Mai 2007*

also ich fahre nächste woche für 10 tage nach kemer!

kann wer infos geben ob man gerät dort leihen kann(verfügbarkeit udn tauglichkeit,köder etc???)

was sollte man an lizenzen mithaben?
kann man vom ufer was gescheites in der jahreszeit mit blinkern,pilkern etc(also spinnfischen)fangen?

gibt es angeltouren odeer ähnliches,auf was wird da geangelt?der reiseveranstalter konnte da keine infos rausrücken,udn einen oder 2 tage angeln wär ja nix schlechtes!

also in betracht würden kommen:
brandungsangeln/spinnangeln 
eventuell bootsangeln(preise fürs mieten??fangaussichten)

was sollte man auf jedenf all mitnehmen,hab mir gedacht die alten pilksachen könnten mit(alte pilker,n paar beifänger,butthakenbrandungsbleie eventuell??).

wie stehts mit ruten?im flieger welche mitnehmen find ich etwas heikel ganz ehrlich gesagt!ne rolle ist ja kein ding.


----------



## Airferdo (3. April 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Türkei Mai 2007*

Pilker kannst du zu hause lassen das steht fest.Um diese Jahreszeit habe ich noch nicht in der Türkei geangelt aber im Sommer/Herbst sind immer schöne Hornhechte drin.Auf Grund müßte immer was gehen allerdings nur Kleinkram.Schau dich nach Meeräschen um (meistens in Hafenbecken oder so) dann kannst du es mit dem Mehrharkensystem am Schwimmbrot versuchen. Im Indusrtiehafen von Antalya kannst du Boote mit Fahrer mieten (habe damlas für mehrere Stunden 25 Euro bezahlt) habe 5 (kleine)Thunfische bekommen und um die Mäuseinsel (jeder Fischer kennt die da) soll es auch sehr gut zum Angeln sein.
Lizenzen brauchst du nicht, kleine Geschicht dazu, mein Vater(Türke) ist vollbreit von der Polizei angehalten worden, was ist dann passiert ??? 10 Euro (als deutscher warscheinlich 20 Euro) weil er nicht angeschnallt war und weiter fahren aber dalli dalli, der zehner ist direkt in die Brusttasche des "Beamten" gewandert, nach einer Quittung würde ich da lieber nicht fragen.
Frag bloß nicht nach nen Angelschein oder sowas du machst dich lächerlich ohne ende !
Viel Spaß und "Hos gel deniz" in der Türkei !!!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Türkei Mai 2007*

hab genau die selben fragen wie acidflash!!!!!!!!!

bitte schnell um antworten!


----------



## LAC (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Türkei Mai 2007*

Hallo,
wie Airferdo schon erwähnt hat, kannst du deine pikrute nicht gebrauchen In der türkei ist hauptsächlich naturküder angesagrt
meeräschen wie schon erwähnt mit schwimmbrot. Kapitale fische musst du jedoch suchen, da kaum noch fischbestände da sind,.
Zackenbarsche waren früher in 4 meter tiefe anzutreffen - heute sind sie eine seltenheit, bedingt da jeder macht was er will und wenn´s mit dynamit ist. Man muss nur 10 euro geben - dann hat man freie fahrt, oder den schein weg und es knallt richtig.
sollst russisch lernen, da kemer eine russischer hochburg geworden ist - so wars vor jahren, aber man kann´s nie wissen, in der türkei, da man sich nur dreht nach dem wind bzw. geld - vielleicht jetzt arabisch.


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Türkei Mai 2007*



Airferdo schrieb:


> Pilker kannst du zu hause lassen das steht fest.Um diese Jahreszeit habe ich noch nicht in der Türkei geangelt aber im Sommer/Herbst sind immer schöne Hornhechte drin.Auf Grund müßte immer was gehen allerdings nur Kleinkram.Schau dich nach Meeräschen um (meistens in Hafenbecken oder so) dann kannst du es mit dem Mehrharkensystem am Schwimmbrot versuchen. Im Indusrtiehafen von Antalya kannst du Boote mit Fahrer mieten (habe damlas für mehrere Stunden 25 Euro bezahlt) habe 5 (kleine)Thunfische bekommen und um die Mäuseinsel (jeder Fischer kennt die da) soll es auch sehr gut zum Angeln sein.
> Lizenzen brauchst du nicht, kleine Geschicht dazu, mein Vater(Türke) ist vollbreit von der Polizei angehalten worden, was ist dann passiert ??? 10 Euro (als deutscher warscheinlich 20 Euro) weil er nicht angeschnallt war und weiter fahren aber dalli dalli, der zehner ist direkt in die Brusttasche des "Beamten" gewandert, nach einer Quittung würde ich da lieber nicht fragen.
> Frag bloß nicht nach nen Angelschein oder sowas du machst dich lächerlich ohne ende !
> Viel Spaß und "Hos gel deniz" in der Türkei !!!






Moin!

Das kenne ich, unser Nachbarsjunge (Deutsch) musste 
wegen Autofahren mit 16 die Polizeiwache neu streichen. :q


----------



## Johnnie Walker (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Türkei Mai 2007*

kann mir jemand etwas über side und die dortigen fisch bestände erzählen   !?


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Türkei Mai 2007*

Naja, ich würde mal nach 'nem türkischen (oder deutsch-türkischen) Angelverein suchen, da kann dir sicher jemand weiterhelfen.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Türkei Mai 2007*

kannst du mir denn eventuell was zu den montagen un ködern geben ?!
vlg


----------



## Goettinger (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Türkei Mai 2007*

und, wie wars?


----------



## Bill (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Türkei Mai 2007*

Ersteinmal Hallo zusammen!

Schon seit geraumer Zeit verfolge ich die Diskussionen im Forum, hier soll aber nun mein erster Eintrag sein 
Falls es noch irgendwem nützt:
Ich komme gerade vom Urlaub in Side zurück und habe mich natürlich auch mit dem Thema angeln auseinandergesetzt. 
Wie schon beschrieben wurde, gibt es eine Menge Jungs, die dort unten mit Brot auf kleine Fische in Ufernähe angeln. Meißt geschieht das ohne Rolle und Rute, sondern mit der blanken Schnur. Für unsereins ein sehr alberner Zeitvertreib. 
Touri- Touren gibt es zweierlei:
- Den ganzen Strand entlang werden Ausflüge mit Fanggarantie angeboten und die Veranstalter werben auch immer mit Fotos von riesen Fischen die dort gefangen werden. Der größte, den er mir präsentieren konnte, war allerdings keine 40cm stark. Für jemanden der noch nie eine Rute in der Hand hatte sicherlich "ganz toll" aber als erfahrener Petri- Jünger FINGER WEG! Nur teuer, ohne Spassfaktor! 
- Ausgewählte Strand- Händler bieten auch Thunfisch- Touren an, allerdings sind diese recht teuer (ab 90€ aufwärts) und die Aussichten sind meiner Meinung nach nicht so dolle. Die Türken erzählen zwar immer gerne, was Sie alles in Ihrem Meer schwimmen haben, auf der Schildkröten- Tour gabs dafür keine Schildkröten, auf der Delfin- Tour keine Delfine etc. Warum sollte das mit dem großen Thun anders gehen. Man muss auch beachten, dass die meißten Leute, die diese Touren anbieten, keine großen Angler und kenner sind, sondern schlichtweg Jungs die ein Boot steuern können und dich für Bares überall hin fahren würden (wahrscheinlich auch auf eine Eisbären- Safari mit Gewehr, aber ohne Eisbären).

Nun aber zu den erfreulichen Dingen:
Zwischen Side und Manavgad (große Kreisstadt) mündet ein Fluss (Name nicht bekannt) der direkt aus dem Taurus- Gebirge kommt, ins Mittelmeer. An dieser Mündung wimmelt es nur so von Anglern, die mit Schweren Grundruten fschen. Leider konnte ich mich mit keinem unterhalten, auf was denn dort gefischt wird. Weiter oberhalb in selbigem Fluss gibt es herrliche Stellen, mit türkis- farbenem Wasser, Kiesbänken und Wasserfällen. Dort wird wie der Wilde auf Forellen geangelt, die ganz stattliche Größen zu erreichen scheinen. Da die Außentemperatur sehr heiß ist, dass Wasser aber kalt und stellenweise recht tief, wird hier mit Grundruten und Posenmontagen gearbeitet. Neben einem guten BEstand gibt es dort auch X- Forellenfarmen. Wenn ich also nochmal in diese Gegend kommen sollte, werde ich mein Glück mit Sicherheit direkt dort versuchen, mal eine andere Art der Forellen- Angelei. Ruten (die für diese Zwecke und für 1-2 Angeltage ausreichend sind, kann man sich übrigens überall günstig erhandeln. Also kein Grund die Teure Match- Rute im Flugzeug zu riskieren.

So denn, mit erholtem Urlaubsgruß, Petri Heil!


----------



## Sockeye (23. Juni 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Türkei Mai 2007*

Hallo zusammen,

ich komme gerade aus Ören (zwischen Izmir (200km und Istambul 350km) zurück. Eine Angel hatte ich nicht mitgenommen. Zu Recht.

1. Ich habe viel geschnorchelt. Da habe ich keinen einzigen Fisch über 30cm entdeckt. Nur keine Zahnbrassen und Meeresäschen, ansonsten tote Hose.

2. Auch den jewiligen Fischmärkten der Region gab es nur: Sardinen, kleine Zahnbrassen, kleine Meeresäschen und  Mini-Tuhns (30-40cm)

Ich befürchte dort ist das Mittelmeer genauso leergefischt wie anderswo auch.:c

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Türkei Mai 2007*

MoinMoin!

Bin gestern Nacht wieder zu hause angekommen.

Hab viel geangelt und ich kann nur sagen, 
Fische gab es ohne Ende. :q

Makrelen, Bonitos usw mein Kumpel konnte 
sogar einen 60iger Barakuda fangen. 

Urlaubsgebiet, nördlich von Izmir.


----------



## Andre´ (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Türkei Mai 2007*

Hi,

 das hört sich ja mal gut an !
Schiess mal los ! Wie haste geangelt ? Vom Ufer, mit dem Boot, von ner Mole, ....?  Geblinkert, Naturköder, Posenmontage ....? 

Fahre auch oft in die Türkei und wäre über nähere Infos doch recht dankbar !#6

MfG


Andre


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Türkei Mai 2007*

Moin!

Also geangelt haben wir vom vom Ufer, Steg und Boot.

Vom Steg/Ufer benutzen die Einheimischen ja diese Wurfleinen,
wir haben dann doch 3,6Meter lange Ruten benutzt und 
wesendlich besser gefangen.

Vom Boot hab ich auch meistens die Handleine benutzt
einfach weil es mehr Spaß gemacht hat.

Köder waren Sardinen und Muschelstücke. Die Sardinen haben
wir gekauft, die Muscheln mit speziellen Hakelstangen aus dem
Boden gezogen.

Auch das Schleppen von extrem dünnblechigen 
Blinker hat viele gute Fische gebracht.
Der Barakuda wurde mit der Harpune geschossen.

Die Hakenmonatage war sehr einfach, einen der zu erwartenden
Fischgröße entsprechenden Einzellhaken am Seitenarm montiert 
und ein der Tiefe und Strömung entsprechendes Endblei- fertig.

Das Boot haben wir einfach driften lassen.
Die Handleinen hab ich nach ner Zeit gegen eine 12Fireline
ausgetauscht die aber auch mit der Handgeführt wurde.

Ging auch ganz gut, auch wenn es bei den Bonitos ganz schön
"warm" wurde. :q


----------



## Goettinger (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Türkei Mai 2007*

haste denn noch nen paar schönen bilder für uns?


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Türkei Mai 2007*

So in etwa?







:q 

Hab im Moment nur die "Wassersportbilder" parat aber
ich werd mal die Speicherkarten sichten ob ich was passendes finde.


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Türkei Mai 2007*

Wobei das mein Lieblingsbild ist :q :q :q


----------



## Goettinger (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Türkei Mai 2007*

kannst dir ja sicherlich denken was wir sehen wollen*gg


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Türkei Mai 2007*

Na klar :q Wie gesagt ich arbeite mich bei Zeiten mal
durch die 2Gigabyte und stell die Bilder dann hier ein.


----------



## Goettinger (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Türkei Mai 2007*

na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## Johnnie Walker (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Türkei Mai 2007*

ich auch ^^


----------



## Pit der Barsch (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Türkei Mai 2007*

Meine Frau und ich hatten auch mal ne Angeltour in der nähe von Kemer Kiris mit gmacht.
Dauer 8- 10 St. mit Essen und Getränke pro Person 30 Euro.
Also Preislich ok.
Abgeholt wurden wir vom Hotel mit einen VW Bully ohne Tüv und 8 gutgebauten Glatzköpfigen Russen. Und 2 Russinnen.
OHA das kann ja was werden. Keine 2 Kilometer weiter knallte es auf einmal,als ich mich umsah sah ich das wir einen großen Hund überfahren hatten.|uhoh:Wir sind so nach 45 Minuten an einen Stausee angekommen. Dort angekommen sind wir auf ein großes Floß gegangen und mit Booten rausgezogen worden. Angeln wurden uns übergeben. So 2 Meter Glassfieber Knüppel mit einen Schwimmer mit dem man Hechte erschlagen könnte.;+
Egal.Brot dran und rein. Jetzt legten die Russen los,Wodka Wodka Wodka.Es dauerte nicht lange,da flog der erste vom Floß.Der Türkische Begleiter merkte schnell das es keinen Sinn machte.(Er tat mir richtig Leid)Er ließ uns zurückziehen und lud alle zum Essen ein.Als wir vom Floß gingen platschte es schon wieder.Diesmal konnte eine Russin das Gleichgewicht nicht halten und flog ins Wasser.
Das Essen war ok.Der Begleiter gab sich richtig Mühe!Und wieder Wodka.
Irgandwann waren alle so voll und konnten sich wohl untereinander nicht mehr verstehen.
Jetzt flog die ganze Bank um und ging über Bord.Ich muß sagen das ich schon Krämpfe im Brustkorb hatte vom Lachen und Schmunzeln.:q:qMit kläddernassen Klamotten sollte es weiter gehen zu einer Lederbesichtigung(Nanu da wusten wir garnix von).
Aber die Verkäufer haben den Bus gleich abgewimmelt,da beim öffnen des Busses der erste rausviel.|supergri
Ich muß sagen das uns die Russen uns gegenüber freundlich waren. Obwohl wir nichts verstanden haben !!!#6
Aufen Rückweg zum Hotel lag der Hund noch immer an der Strasse.
Fazit: Zwar nix gefangen-dafür aber einiges erlebt:vik:


----------



## Johnnie Walker (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in der Türkei Mai 2007*

also ich flieg am dienstag los...
bin gespannt was ich so fangen werde...naja auf jeden fall bin ich für jede situation gewappnet:vik:


----------

